

JavaScriptCore LLVM JIT landed - simonster
http://trac.webkit.org/changeset/147259

======
TheMakeA
It's interesting to note that Apple applied for a patent[1] for _Converting
javascript into a device-independent representation_ which explicitly mentions
LLVM.

[1] <http://www.google.com/patents/US20100153929>

